# I love this hair!



## PamfromTx (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2021)

Is it all hers, or hers with various extensions?  This is the first time I've ever liked striped hair.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 21, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Is it all hers, or hers with various extensions?  This is the first time I've ever liked striped hair.


Have no idea if it is all hers.   I found the pic in a FB group.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

looks like a really good dye job


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Is it all hers, or hers with various extensions?  This is the first time I've ever liked striped hair.


I’d say it’s black hair streaked with grey
I LOVE it


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

i don't dye my hair or get it dyed anymore after my mom ended up with a cancer spot on her temple. they had to cut it out cuz it was so close to her eye.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2021)

It’s been put into a French braid style and let loose to hang instead of tied at the ends. Very cool looking but unfortunately it will only stay long enough for a photo


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2021)

You have incredibly long, thick beautiful hair too, @Keesha ,  You lucky %$#^&.  LOL.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2021)

Pepper said:


> You have incredibly long, thick beautiful hair too, @Keesha ,  You lucky %$#^&.  LOL.


Hahaha. I love you too Pepper.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 21, 2021)

That is really beautiful hair, I'd love to wear mine like that but I got stuck with a head of hair that looks like Einstein's in his later years, sigh.


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2021)

I like this hair.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

chic said:


> I like this hair.
> View attachment 155905


That much hair must be incredibly hard to take care of and time consuming. It helps if her hair is naturally wavy though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

Re OP: Her hair creates such a pattern in of itself that it would be hard (for me) to wear any patterned clothing with the style (ie checks, florals). I wish I could see how it frames her face. Could you (would you) wear your hair into a similar style Pam?

I l*ove* curly hair. I don't care what length it is. Curly hair is always a head turner for me, I don't care whether it's on men or women. And I love seeing little curly headed children.


----------



## Lara (Mar 21, 2021)

I've had these in a folder I'm saving....mostly for color...but I never go to a salon so I'll probably never need them


----------



## Lara (Mar 21, 2021)

I had the platinum blond color done once 
(somewhere in between these two). It didn't last
but a couple weeks though because it was a tint....
even though I used a special shampoo for dyed hair.
Cost me an arm and a leg so I said "last time for that".


----------



## Keesha (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Mar 22, 2021)

This is what I should probably do with my hair:



But you're having to go in so often for cuts to keep it looking that good and mine wouldn't look that good to begin with, be like trying to glue a steel wool pad to the scalp & get it to lay flat.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

Being a baldy, I used to joke with people complaining about their hair that they get no sympathy from me.


----------



## Lara (Mar 22, 2021)

This is one of my 3 daughters. This is the one in Mexico temporarily.
She just sent this to me yesterday (this thread just started yesterday too).

Anyway, she took a selfie and then downloaded an app that lets you 
pick a background. She cuts her own hair, the color is natural, she uses 
a hot iron and then puts it up in a bun on top of her head until she's 
ready to go somewhere. 

When she takes it down she just shakes it out and runs her fingers through it. 
I've seen her do it and it's amazing. Meanwhile, there I am rolling mine, 
shaking it out, and looks awful. She was using an expensive shampoo and 
conditioner but just switched to Nexxus which she says is just as good.

She gave me a little of her expensive stuff and wow, what a difference!
But it will never be beautiful...It's just thin...always has been.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2021)

What a beautiful young woman she is, @Lara


----------



## Lara (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you...I have a CA daughter with that same type of hair. 
They didn't get it from me...unfortunately for me...but very fortunate for them.


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2021)

I like this. Just part it and go!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 12, 2021)

Check out this beautiful braid.


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2021)

Because I love long hair!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 12, 2021)

chic said:


> Because I love long hair!
> View attachment 159422


Me too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 12, 2021)

I had nice thick dark brown hair when I was young. These days I look like a new born piglet. Silver gray short hair with the pink scalp showing through.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 12, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I had nice thick dark brown hair when I was young. These days I look like a new born piglet. Silver gray short hair with the pink scalp showing through.


A little time in the garden, Ruth, allowing for the sun to kiss that pink, and you'll be well on your way to a brand new you!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Re OP: Her hair creates such a pattern in of itself that it would be hard (for me) to wear any patterned clothing with the style (ie checks, florals)


Good point!
What would you wear *with* the hair in the OP?
Pam or others?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> A little time in the garden, Ruth, allowing for the sun to kiss that pink, and you'll be well on your way to a brand new you!


@Aunt Marg I would need more than sun. Maybe some Miracle Grow fertilizer, better yet some good old cow manure.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

I think a hat would be better, imo, @Ruth n Jersey


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 12, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Aunt Marg I would need more than sun. Maybe some Miracle Grow fertilizer, better yet some good old cow manure.


ROFLMAO!

Between yourself and FM, this morning, you two have helped kick-start my Monday off in the right direction, Ruth!

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 12, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Good point!
> What would you wear *with* the hair in the OP?
> Pam or others?


Any plain colours with no patterns in them. A pale pink dress would look gorgeous or yellow or  teal...  etc.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Re OP: Her hair creates such a pattern in of itself that it would be hard (for me) to wear any patterned clothing with the style (ie checks, florals). I wish I could see how it frames her face. Could you (would you) wear your hair into a similar style Pam?
> 
> I l*ove* curly hair. I don't care what length it is. Curly hair is always a head turner for me, I don't care whether it's on men or women. And I love seeing little curly headed children.
> View attachment 155907View attachment 155908View attachment 155911


If you are referring to me, @OneEyedDiva , I have very fine hair and not enough to do anything with it so I keep it short.  I haven't gotten a haircut in about a year and it hasn't grown that much.  lol


----------



## Remy (May 5, 2021)

In my later 30's I had my hair striped with 3 colors. Once I wanted a very dark brown as a stripe and the woman didn't want to do it, stating I was too light skinned. I insisted, she did what I wanted and I loved it.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Aunt Marg I would need more than sun. Maybe some Miracle Grow fertilizer, better yet some good old cow manure.


You are hysterically funny, @Ruth n Jersey


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I had nice thick dark brown hair when I was young. These days I look like a new born piglet. Silver gray short hair with the pink scalp showing through.


OMG Ruth you crack me up!


----------



## jujube (May 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> A little time in the garden, Ruth, allowing for the sun to kiss that pink, and you'll be well on your way to a brand new you!


The last thing I want is the sun kissing my pink scalp.  My hair is getting thinner and thinner and I had one bad scalp sunburn already. Really, really painful and when it started peeling.....woowee!

It's hats or bandanas for me now in the sun.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I had nice thick dark brown hair when I was young. These days I look like a new born piglet. Silver gray short hair with the pink scalp showing through.


When you mentioned, 'scalp', it reminded of what I read last night about Michael Jackson.  Upon completing his autopsy (if true), they discovered he had part of his scalp tattooed (sp) black because apparently he was showing some of his scalp.  Amazing what the rich and famous will do.  He also tattooed his lips, pink.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I had nice thick dark brown hair when I was young. These days I look like a new born piglet. Silver gray short hair with the pink scalp showing through.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)

@Ruth n Jersey


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2021)

chic said:


> I like this hair.
> View attachment 155905


I like this everything.


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 159392
> Check out this beautiful braid.


There's a braid?


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Me too.View attachment 159423


If it wasn't windy, she could go outside wearing nothing.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> If it wasn't windy, she could go outside wearing nothing.


She could but why would she want to?
Not really a question I need answering.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

jujube said:


> The last thing I want is the sun kissing my pink scalp.  My hair is getting thinner and thinner and I had one bad scalp sunburn already. Really, really painful and when it started peeling.....woowee!
> 
> It's hats or bandanas for me now in the sun.


Goodness me... yes, absolutely, sunscreen and a hat.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2021)

Very pretty.


----------



## win231 (May 6, 2021)

Keesha said:


> She could but why would she want to?
> Not really a question I need answering.


It would help me see things more clearly.


----------



## Keesha (May 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> It would help me see things more clearly.


Pfft. I just ‘had’ to ask.


----------

